# l'infinito ...



## Nordica (7 Luglio 2009)

Sono stufa, sono stanca, sono arrabbiata, di stare con una persona che non mi degna di nessun rispetto, nessuna stima e saranno cavolacci suoi se poverino non riesce a esternare i suoi sentimenti, se esistono. Sono stufa...


----------



## Old sperella (7 Luglio 2009)

nordica ha detto:


> Sono stufa, sono stanca, sono arrabbiata, di stare con una persona che non mi degna di nessun rispetto, nessuna stima e saranno cavolacci suoi se poverino non riesce a esternare i suoi sentimenti, se esistono. Sono stufa...


ma non hai scritto mezzora fa dicendo che andava tutto bene ??


----------



## Amoremio (7 Luglio 2009)

anch'io avevo capito così


----------



## Nordica (7 Luglio 2009)

le cose vanno molto meglio di quando l'anno scorso mi sono iscritta su questo forum. Le cose vanno molto meglio di come andavano. Sono io che voglio di più. Voglio un uomo che mi guarda nei occhi e mi dice che mi ama, voglio un uomo che impazzisce x me. Voglio di più perché merito di più.


----------



## Nordica (7 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma non hai scritto mezzora fa dicendo che andava tutto bene ??


Cara, vorrei solo che lui si rendesse conto di quale biscottino ha in mano invece di lamentarsi di tutto e fare lo noioso.  Sono un biscottino e voglio essere mangiata.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2009)

nordica ha detto:


> Cara, vorrei solo che lui si rendesse conto di quale biscottino ha in mano invece di lamentarsi di tutto e fare lo noioso.  Sono un biscottino e voglio essere mangiata.




















savoiardo o galletta? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





scherzo, hai ragione.
non mi sembra una pretesa assurda.


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Luglio 2009)

nordica ha detto:


> Cara, vorrei solo che lui si rendesse conto di quale biscottino ha in mano invece di lamentarsi di tutto e fare lo noioso. Sono un biscottino e voglio essere mangiata.


 ci sono anche gli allergici ai graminacei...forse hai beccato quello sbagliato.


----------



## Old danut (8 Luglio 2009)

Cattiveria mia...ma troppe donne pensano di valere troppo rispetto a quello che il loro uomo le apprezzi e se sono apprezzate vogliono il contrario....
Ok, siamo adesso all'idea che random un uomo deve ignorare o farla sentire speciale, almeno così non sbaglia mai!


----------



## MK (8 Luglio 2009)

nordica ha detto:


> le cose vanno molto meglio di quando l'anno scorso mi sono iscritta su questo forum. Le cose vanno molto meglio di come andavano. Sono io che voglio di più. Voglio un uomo che mi guarda nei occhi e mi dice che mi ama, voglio un uomo che impazzisce x me. *Voglio di più perché merito di più.*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2009)

nordica ha detto:


> le cose vanno molto meglio di quando l'anno scorso mi sono iscritta su questo forum. Le cose vanno molto meglio di come andavano. Sono io che voglio di più. Voglio un uomo che mi guarda nei occhi e mi dice che mi ama, voglio un uomo che impazzisce x me. Voglio di più perché merito di più.


Insomma chi non ti avesse letto prima potrebbe pensare che pretendi una vita da fidanzatini...ma chi ti ha letto sa che hai ragione.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

nordica ha detto:


> le cose vanno molto meglio di quando l'anno scorso mi sono iscritta su questo forum. Le cose vanno molto meglio di come andavano. Sono io che voglio di più. *Voglio un uomo che mi guarda nei occhi e mi dice che mi ama, voglio un uomo che impazzisce x me. Voglio di più perché merito di *più.


 Ok, mi sembra più che giusto... ma perchè non lo lasci?


----------



## Verena67 (8 Luglio 2009)

nordica ha detto:


> le cose vanno molto meglio di quando l'anno scorso mi sono iscritta su questo forum. Le cose vanno molto meglio di come andavano. Sono io che voglio di più. Voglio un uomo che mi guarda nei occhi e mi dice che mi ama, *voglio un uomo che impazzisce x me.* Voglio di più perché merito di più.


 
Nordica, ma non pretendi un po' troppo dal matrimonio?!


----------



## soleluna80 (8 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Nordica, ma non pretendi un po' troppo dal matrimonio?!


 
Perchè, Vere? Cosa sarebbe il matrimonio?
Non dico che l'amore non debba evolversi e cambiare rispetto ai primi tempi ma se una persona si sente trascurata, non apprezzata e non desiderata non è un bel vivere.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Nordica, ma non pretendi un po' troppo dal matrimonio?!


ma scusa , se tu sei quella che dice che o un uomo mi adora o non lo prendo neanche in considerazione!!


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Ma infatti... se una donna non mi adora totalmente, non mi merita!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2009)

Ma io adoro solo il mio dio Playstation...


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io adoro solo il mio dio Playstation...


 Sposatelo...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sposatelo...


Guarda credo sarebbe un matrimonio solido e duraturo


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda credo sarebbe un matrimonio solido e duraturo


 Sicuramente non ti tradirà...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma infatti... se una donna non mi adora totalmente, non mi merita!


 
io ti adoro, quando ci sposiamo?


----------



## brugola (8 Luglio 2009)

nordica ha detto:


> Sono stufa, sono stanca, sono arrabbiata, di stare con una persona che non mi degna di nessun rispetto, nessuna stima e saranno cavolacci suoi se poverino non riesce a esternare i suoi sentimenti, se esistono. Sono stufa...


io non capisco perchè non lo mandi a cagare questo stronzo.
è vero che ti meriti di più, ma perchè perdere tempo con lui?
a me è sempre stato sull'anima


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Luglio 2009)

nordica ha detto:


> Sono stufa, sono stanca, sono arrabbiata, di stare con una persona che non mi degna di nessun rispetto, nessuna stima e saranno cavolacci suoi se poverino non riesce a esternare i suoi sentimenti, se esistono. Sono stufa...


nordica non avermene ti prego, ma vedo per te un futuro come quello di altre/i utenti che scrivono qua. una vita di lamentele, rimpianti, insoddisfazioni e fegato gonfio.
datti alla macchia, finché sei in tempo.


----------



## soleluna80 (8 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> nordica non avermene ti prego, ma vedo per te un futuro come quello di altre/i utenti che scrivono qua. una vita di lamentele, rimpianti, insoddisfazioni e fegato gonfio.
> datti alla macchia, finché sei in tempo.


 
e aggiungo, 6 giovane e bella, ma bella davvero! Ma chi te lo fa fare di stare dietro ad un uomo che non sa renderti felice?


----------



## brugola (8 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> e aggiungo, 6 giovane e bella, ma bella davvero! Ma chi te lo fa fare di stare dietro ad un uomo che non sa renderti felice?


ma anche fosse racchia


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io ti adoro, quando ci sposiamo?


 Allora vado a prenotare il sindaco!


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma anche fosse racchia


----------



## soleluna80 (8 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma anche fosse racchia


ovvio. ma lei non lo è e visto che si è tanto stupita quando glielo'ho detto glielo ripeto.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma anche fosse racchia


Quoto.

Aggiungo una cosa mia, non sopporto chi si lamenta a vuoto


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Aggiungo una cosa mia, non sopporto chi si lamenta a vuoto


 Non capisco perchè una persona debba restare al fianco di un'altra che la tratta male... o che comunque non mostra di esserne innamorata.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora vado a prenotare il sindaco!


fisseresti per il 20 agosto?  mi piacciono le cifre tonde e sarò lì di sicuro


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> fisseresti per il 20 agosto?  mi piacciono le cifre tonde e sarò lì di sicuro


guarda..non ho parole...una zoccolona di tale portata proprio non l'avevo mai vista


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Aggiungo una cosa mia, non sopporto chi si lamenta a vuoto





moltimodi ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè una persona debba restare al fianco di un'altra che la tratta male... o che comunque non mostra di esserne innamorata.


 
vi quoto racchiettini cari.

a volte è più comodo e facile lamentarsi che dare una svolta radicale.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda..non ho parole...una zoccolona di tale portata proprio non l'avevo mai vista


amore non è come sembra, posso spiegarti


----------



## Old sperella (8 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> fisseresti per il 20 agosto?  mi piacciono le cifre tonde e sarò lì di sicuro


portati il dissi e il giorno prima vedi di farmi gli auguri


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vi quoto racchiettini cari.
> 
> a volte è più comodo e facile lamentarsi che dare una svolta radicale.


 c'è un "a volte" di troppo, amichetta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... eh si, è sempre più comodo e facile, purtroppo però non è mai utile e risolutivo.

Vada per il 20...


----------



## Verena67 (8 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Perchè, Vere? Cosa sarebbe il matrimonio?
> Non dico che l'amore non debba evolversi e cambiare rispetto ai primi tempi ma se una persona si sente trascurata, non apprezzata e non desiderata non è un bel vivere.


 
lei ha parlato di "impazzire per lei"! Non ha detto che sotto il profilo rispetto le cose erano migliorate?


----------



## Verena67 (8 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma scusa , se tu sei quella che dice che o un uomo mi adora o non lo prendo neanche in considerazione!!


 
si, ma prima 

	
	
		
		
	


	













 A parte gli scherzi, Nordica smentiscimi se ho capito male, qui si parla di "Impazzire" per una moglie. Dopo anni di matrimonio, con tutte le sfide che esso comporta, secondo me i comportamenti "pazzarelli" lasciano il tempo che trovano!


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> si, ma prima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dopo anni ed anni di matrimonio, molti mariti impazziscono per le mogli...


----------



## Bruja (8 Luglio 2009)

*nordica*

Non é che rispetto al passato qualcosa di migliorato esiste ma sei tu che sei cambiata al punto che adesso vuoi tutto o niente? 
Personalmente credo tu abbia ragione, ma allora perché questo modo ondivago, una volta dici che va meglio e poi che é tutto uno sfascio?
Non credi di essere in uno stato di afflizione-conflitto?
Forse la verità é che tu non accetti é che, nonostante le tue rimostranze,  non ti interessa più un uomo concepito come lui!
Tu ormai vedi le tue esigenze e non sei disposta a compromessi, vorresti che lui si comportasse come a te piacerebbe e non vuoi abbassare le aspettative per uno che sai già in partenza non le soddisferà.
Per quanto dura, la via migliore é che tu ti riprenda la tua vita e la investa in modo più adatto alle tue "ritrovate aspettative"!
Temo che lui resterà il "pozzo di S.Patrizio" del tuo tempo...
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dopo anni ed anni di matrimonio, molti mariti impazziscono per le mogli...


 
nel senso che le mogli pensano siano...pazzi?


----------



## Verena67 (8 Luglio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per quanto dura, la via migliore é che tu ti riprenda la tua vita e la investa in modo più adatto alle tue "ritrovate aspettative"!
> Temo che lui resterà il "pozzo di S.Patrizio" del tuo tempo...
> Bruja


 
ma allora che ci si sposa a fare se la prima aspettativa delusa ci spinge a ripigliarci la vita?!


----------



## Old Iris2 (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dopo anni ed anni di matrimonio, molti mariti impazziscono per le mogli...


Vero. E viceversa.
Se bisogna vivere con un comò, tanto vale cambiarlo.
A parte gli scherzi...se non ricordo male, Nordica ha ragione, suo marito non la rispetta . Non come dovrebbe. Non sono lamentele isteriche le sue...sono giuste e sacrosante pretese.
Non si pretende mai troppo da un matrimonio: anzi se non devo pretendere tutto da chi mi ha sposato, a chi lo decvo chiedere? All'amante no di certo.


----------



## Old Iris2 (8 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma allora che ci si sposa a fare se la prima aspettativa delusa ci spinge a ripigliarci la vita?!


Potrebbe non essere la prima aspettativa delusa, ma il preludio di un andazzo destinato  a peggiorare , non a migliorare.
E' un matrimonio, mica una condanna!!


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Potrebbe non essere la prima aspettativa delusa, ma il preludio di un andazzo destinato a peggiorare , non a migliorare.
> E' un matrimonio, mica una condanna!!


 Si, però allora è inutile lamentarsi... quando si prende atto che una situazione non è transitoria e ci fa vivere male, si chiude.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, però allora è inutile lamentarsi... quando si prende atto che una situazione non è transitoria e ci fa vivere male, si chiude.


Anche oggi ti sei meritato la vista delle mie tette... 'tacca la cam!


----------



## MK (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, però allora è inutile lamentarsi... quando si prende atto che una situazione non è transitoria e ci fa vivere male, si chiude.


La teoria è una bella cosa, la pratica un'altra... Poi noi donne abbiamo sempre questo maledetto tarlo... cambierà cambierà cambierà...


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> La teoria è una bella cosa, la pratica un'altra... Poi noi donne abbiamo sempre questo maledetto tarlo... cambierà cambierà cambierà...


 Se la teoria è bella, la pratica lo è ancora di più! Altrimenti si passerà la vita (l'unica che abbiamo, per inciso... anche se molti se ne dimenticano) a lamentarsi e a stare male.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche oggi ti sei meritato *la vista* delle mie tette... 'tacca la cam!


Ok! Però prima o poi vorrei passare ad altri sensi...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se la teoria è bella, la pratica lo è ancora di più! Altrimenti si passerà la vita (l'unica che abbiamo, per inciso... anche se molti se ne dimenticano) a lamentarsi e a stare male.


Verissimo... credo che chi rimane in certe situazioni e'perche' ha bisogno della "tragedia"... la sindrome dell'amore romantico , sofferto e ingiusto...

Anzi ti diro'che volevo pure aprire un thread


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Verissimo... credo che chi rimane in certe situazioni e'perche' ha bisogno della "tragedia"... la sindrome dell'amore romantico , sofferto e ingiusto...
> 
> *Anzi ti diro'che volevo pure aprire un thread*


 Il tema lo meriterebbe...


----------



## MK (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se la teoria è bella, la pratica lo è ancora di più! Altrimenti si passerà la vita (l'unica che abbiamo, per inciso... anche se molti se ne dimenticano) a lamentarsi e a stare male.


Assolutamente d'accordo. Ma quello che può valere per noi può non valere per gli altri.


----------



## Old Iris2 (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, però allora è inutile lamentarsi... quando si prende atto che una situazione non è transitoria e ci fa vivere male, si chiude.


Io l'ho fatto. Ma devo dire, ad onor del vero, che non è poi così semplice.
Se ci sono dei figli e delle necessità economiche, è meglio agire con calma. Non conosciamo la situazione di Nordica, quindi è difficile giudicare.
Forse a lei sfogarsi fa bene, a me non è mai servito...ma ognuno è fatto a modo suo.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo. Ma quello che può valere per noi può non valere per gli altri.


 Lo so, la sofferenza per alcuni è una ragione di vita come un altra... dice bene lettrice.
Son scelte... chi si lamenta sempre e non fa nulla per cambiare la propria situazione, probabilmente inconsciamente la ama.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Io l'ho fatto. Ma devo dire, ad onor del vero, che non è poi così semplice.
> Se ci sono dei figli e delle necessità economiche, è meglio agire con calma. Non conosciamo la situazione di Nordica, quindi è difficile giudicare.
> Forse a lei sfogarsi fa bene, a me non è mai servito...ma ognuno è fatto a modo suo.


Iris, lo so bene che cambiare la propria vita non è semplice, ti do pienamente ragione.
Ma in certe situazioni, lo si deve fare. Io non conosco la situazione di nordica e non giudico... ma se sta così male, io credo che dovrebbe provare a cambiare, se ha appena uno spiraglio per farlo.


----------



## MK (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo so, la sofferenza per alcuni è una ragione di vita come un altra... dice bene lettrice.
> Son scelte... chi si lamenta sempre e non fa nulla per cambiare la propria situazione, probabilmente inconsciamente la ama.


Ci sono lamentele e lamentele, delle volte sono momenti che poi passano. La vita di coppia non è semplice.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Io l'ho fatto. Ma devo dire, ad onor del vero, che non è poi così semplice.
> Se ci sono dei figli e delle necessità economiche, è meglio agire con calma. Non conosciamo la situazione di Nordica, quindi è difficile giudicare.
> Forse a lei sfogarsi fa bene, a me non è mai servito...ma ognuno è fatto a modo suo.


Quando si rimane in certe situazioni ci deve essere un tornaconto... quello economico e' validissimo! E non cago nessuno...

Se non c'e' nessun vantaggio ritengo sia doveroso nei confronti di noi stessi levarsi di hulo.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Iris, lo so bene che cambiare la propria vita non è semplice, ti do pienamente ragione.
> Ma in certe situazioni, lo si deve fare. Io non conosco la situazione di nordica e non giudico... ma se sta così male, io credo che dovrebbe provare a cambiare, se ha appena uno spiraglio per farlo.


concordo su tutto ma a volte non si scorge nessuno spiraglio ed è dura.
Premetto che odio quelli che passano il tempo a lamentarsi ma a volte ti sembra l'unica cosa da fare


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ci sono lamentele e lamentele, delle volte sono momenti che poi passano. *La vita di coppia non è semplice*.


 ... e d'estate conviene non esporsi al sole nelle ore più calde.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... e d'estate conviene non esporsi al sole nelle ore più calde.


e sopratutto aspettare due ore a fare il bagno dopo aver mangiato


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> concordo su tutto ma a volte non si scorge nessuno spiraglio ed è dura.
> Premetto che odio quelli che passano il tempo a lamentarsi ma a volte ti sembra l'unica cosa da fare


Ma lo spiraglio e'andarsene.. o cercare il tornaconto


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> concordo su tutto ma a volte non si scorge nessuno spiraglio ed è dura.
> Premetto che odio quelli che passano il tempo a lamentarsi *ma a volte ti sembra l'unica cosa da fare*


 può sembrarlo... ma non è mai una soluzione.
Se il problema esiste, è grave ed è incancrenito... si deve trovare la forza per cambiare. 
Inutile dire che non è semplice... ovviamente non lo è, ma se non si capisce che è l'unica direzione da prendere, non se ne uscirà mai.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> può sembrarlo... ma non è mai una soluzione.
> Se il problema esiste, è grave ed è incancrenito... si deve trovare la forza per cambiare.
> Inutile dire che non è semplice... ovviamente non lo è, ma se non si capisce che è l'unica direzione da prendere, non se ne uscirà mai.


si. Giusto.
Allargavo il discorso non solo alla vita di coppia.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e sopratutto aspettare due ore a fare il bagno dopo aver mangiato


Io lo faccio sempre subito... chi resiste con quel caldo e l'acqua fresca e cristallina... però al mare mangio solo un panino!


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io lo faccio sempre subito... chi resiste con quel caldo e l'acqua fresca e cristallina... però al mare mangio solo un panino!


se lo fai subito la digestione inizia in acqua e non succede nulla.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si. Giusto.
> Allargavo il discorso non solo alla vita di coppia.


 Beh si... più in generale ci sono certe situazioni in cui provare a cambiare è davvero difficilissimo. Però secondo me l'idea resta sempre valida...


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se lo fai subito la digestione inizia in acqua e non succede nulla.


Ah si? Comunque anche da piccolo per fortuna mia madre me lo lasciava fare a tutte le ore...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ah si? Comunque anche da piccolo per fortuna mia madre me lo lasciava fare a tutte le ore...


il rischio congestione se lo fai a digestione iniziata fuori c'è veramente.
certo se hai mangiato leggero non penso.
Soleluna ,per esempio ,dovrebbe aspettare 12 ore


----------



## MK (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... e d'estate conviene non esporsi al sole nelle ore più calde.


soprattutto senza un'adeguata protezione...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





MM sulla vita di coppia comunemente intesa non ho molto da dire... pure io mi lamentavo e non facevo nulla. Ha fatto lui.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

*bastarda...*



Asudem ha detto:


> il rischio congestione se lo fai a digestione iniziata fuori c'è veramente.
> certo se hai mangiato leggero non penso.
> *Soleluna ,per esempio ,dovrebbe aspettare 12 ore*


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> soprattutto senza un'adeguata protezione...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ma mica colpevolizzo chi non fa nulla in certe situazioni... però secondo me se si sta davvero male bisognerebbe provare a cambiare.
Non conosco la tua storia, ma se stavi davvero male, col senno di poi mi dovresti dare ragione... ed essere contenta che alla fine uno dei due ha dato un taglio.


----------



## MK (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> col senno di poi mi dovresti dare ragione... ed essere contenta che alla fine uno dei due ha dato un taglio.


Infatti, col senno di poi assolutamente sì.


----------



## brugola (8 Luglio 2009)

cmq dite quel che volete ma a me lamentarmi un pò ogni tanto me piasce proprio.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq dite quel che volete ma a me lamentarmi un pò ogni tanto me piasce proprio.


Un po' ogni tanto fa anche sangue... come una litigata...

Ma la lamentela come leit motiv relazionale non posso!


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq dite quel che volete ma a me lamentarmi un pò ogni tanto me piasce proprio.


 Il mugugno dei genovesi... ma quella è un'altra storia, piace anche a me.


----------



## Minerva (8 Luglio 2009)

esiste il senno del prima?
cos'è precisamente il senno? la ragione?
è ragionevole pensarlo?


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il mugugno dei genovesi... ma quella è un'altra storia, piace anche a me.


io , ogni tanto, sono un'adorabile pentolina di fagioli


----------



## brugola (8 Luglio 2009)

l'importante è lamentarsi con le persone giuste.
non con quelle che come inizi ti trovano la soluzione quelli sono pessimi


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'importante è lamentarsi con le persone giuste.
> non con quelle che come inizi ti trovano la soluzione quelli sono pessimi












  verissimo!
se mi lamento mi cucchi  e annuisci e basta


----------



## Old veronika (8 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'importante è lamentarsi con le persone giuste.
> non con quelle che *come inizi ti trovano la soluzione* quelli sono pessimi


 Gia' mi ricorda qualcuno....


----------



## Old Iris2 (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ah si? Comunque anche da piccolo per fortuna mia madre me lo lasciava fare a tutte le ore...


E non riesco a biasimarla, povera donna. Voleva levartisi di mezzo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Senza offesa


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> E non riesco a biasimarla, povera donna. Voleva levartisi di mezzo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ero un bambino allegro e molto dolce...


----------



## brugola (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ero un bambino allegro e molto dolce...


e poi che è successo?


----------



## Old correntealternata (8 Luglio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Cattiveria mia...ma troppe donne pensano di valere troppo rispetto a quello che il loro uomo le apprezzi e se sono apprezzate vogliono il contrario....
> Ok, siamo adesso all'idea che random un uomo deve ignorare o farla sentire speciale, almeno così non sbaglia mai!


si è vero, il problema di fondo e la non comunicabilità a mio avviso


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ero un bambino allegro e molto dolce...


e facevi dei gran bei temini


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e poi che è successo?


 Nulla... sono ancora allegro e dolce...


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

*si... e soprattutto...*



Asudem ha detto:


> e facevi dei gran bei temini


 ... rompevo le stanghette degli occhiali alle bimbetteminkia acide e dispettose.


----------



## Old Iris2 (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nulla... sono ancora allegro e dolce...


Il peggio lo riserva a noi...si vede che ci considera veri amici.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2009)

Io passo a sto giro!


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Il peggio lo riserva a noi...*si vede che ci considera veri amici*.


 Questo si!


----------



## Bruja (8 Luglio 2009)

*...*

A me pare che nordica di delusioni e di aspettative disilluse ne abbia avuto più di una; ma forse ho frainteso.
Il fatto che abbia ultimamente detto che le cose andavano discretamente ha significato solo che era in una fase di accettazione forzosa.
Credo sia lei ad averne abbastanza anche se decidere di chiudere  resta sempre una scelta forte.  Quel che conta é quello che lei crede ancora possibile riavere... deve domandarsi cosa vuole e cosa potrà veramente riavere.
L'economia di una coppia si basa su quello più che sulla faccenda economica che pesa molto di più se manca il resto.
Non ho soluzioni in tasca,  ma riconosco il malessere e se nordica ne ha piene le tasche ed é insofferente credo sia un chiaro segnale di scarsa disponibilità ad ulteriori sopportazioni, e poco conta evidentemente che ci sia una tardiva dimostrazione di buone intenzioni che arrivano in fase già esausta; forse la cosa migliore é che lei gli parli chiaro... davvero chiaro ed inizino un vero dialogo risolutorio, dovunque esso porti.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2009)

*O.T. bagno dopo pranzo*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Io lo faccio sempre subito... chi resiste con quel caldo e l'acqua fresca e cristallina... però al mare mangio solo un panino!


Potrebbe essere anche solo una pera, ma se vi è richiamo di sangue allo stomaco (può non accadere per mille volte, ma alla mille e 1...) è congestione e non ti salva nessuno.
L'ho fatto anch'io per anni finché non me l'ha spiegato una mia amica medico.


----------



## brugola (8 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere anche solo una pera, ma se vi è richiamo di sangue allo stomaco (può non accadere per mille volte, ma alla mille e 1...) è congestione e non ti salva nessuno.
> L'ho fatto anch'io per anni finché non me l'ha spiegato una mia amica medico.


ma se mangi in acqua no


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> esiste il senno del prima?
> cos'è precisamente il senno? la ragione?
> è ragionevole pensarlo?


 Ci vuoi far venire mal di teesta post prandiale?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> A me pare che nordica di delusioni e di aspettative disilluse ne abbia avuto più di una; ma forse ho frainteso.
> Il fatto che abbia ultimamente detto che le cose andavano discretamente ha significato solo che era in una fase di accettazione forzosa.
> Credo sia lei ad averne abbastanza anche se decidere di chiudere resta sempre una scelta forte. Quel che conta é quello che lei crede ancora possibile riavere... deve domandarsi cosa vuole e cosa potrà veramente riavere.
> L'economia di una coppia si basa su quello più che sulla faccenda economica che pesa molto di più se manca il resto.
> ...


 Concordo.
Soprattutto perché Nordica ci ha raccontato di mancanza di rispetto intollerabile e una volta che il rispetto lo s è perso ...non lo si ritrova più...


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere anche solo una pera, ma se vi è richiamo di sangue allo stomaco (può non accadere per mille volte, ma alla mille e 1...) è congestione e non ti salva nessuno.
> L'ho fatto anch'io per anni finché non me l'ha spiegato una mia amica medico.


 Però scusa... che richiamo di sangue può esserci per digerire un panino normale... capisco un vero pasto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma se mangi in acqua no


 Sì, se non c'è sbalzo di temperatura e se l'acqua non è troppo fredda ...non siamo foche...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sarà che io ho fatto per anni vacanze in sardegna in una zona in cui l'acqua era gelida anche ad agosto ...figuriamoci ai primi di luglio, quando andavo io...


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì, se non c'è sbalzo di temperatura e se l'acqua non è troppo fredda ...non siamo foche...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 costa occidentale?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però scusa... che richiamo di sangue può esserci per digerire un panino normale... capisco un vero pasto...


 Un panino non è una pasta al forno, ma è un pasto.
Poi dipende dalle tue condizioni del momento.
Non ti è mai capitato che sentissi che lo stomaco ti "dicesse" che non era il caso?
A me succede anche, in circostanze diverse, per il caffè: ci son giornate che ne bevo 5 e giornate che capisco che non devo neppure uno e se non do retta alle mie sensazioni (magari per cortesia nei confronti di chi me lo offere) poi sto male.
Poi capita che il corpo non ti avverta, ma che, per qualche ragione, sia in condizioni di reagire meno bene.
Insomma *mi aveva fatto una testa la mia amica* che, da allora, ho evitato per un piccolo piacere, di rischiare di lasciare degli orfani.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> costa occidentale?


 Arcipelago della maddalena...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Luglio 2009)

molti, ascolta la tua melisenda 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , mangia polenta e usei, un bella cartata di patatine fritte , aspetta mezz'oretta e poi fila a farti un bel tuffo dagli scogli!


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un panino non è una pasta al forno, ma è un pasto.
> Poi dipende dalle tue condizioni del momento.
> *Non ti è mai capitato che sentissi che lo stomaco ti "dicesse" che non era il caso?*
> A me succede anche, in circostanze diverse, per il caffè: ci son giornate che ne bevo 5 e giornate che capisco che non devo neppure uno e se non do retta alle mie sensazioni (magari per cortesia nei confronti di chi me lo offere) poi sto male.
> ...


 Si assolutamente! Anche senza aver mangiato... infatti in quei casi non sono mai entrato in acqua!
E' fondamentale cercare di "sentire" il nostro corpo.


----------



## Bruja (8 Luglio 2009)

*Asudem*



Asudem ha detto:


> molti, ascolta la tua melisenda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rigorosamente di testa...!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Arcipelago della maddalena...


 Lì ci sono molte correnti, per la vicinanza della Corsica. E' vero, il mare è splendido ma freddo.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Luglio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Rigorosamente di testa...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ca va sans dire


----------



## Nordica (8 Luglio 2009)

correntealternata ha detto:


> si è vero, il problema di fondo e la non comunicabilità a mio avviso


Hai proprio trovato il punto! Manca la comunicazione!


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

*ma quanto mi ami?*



Asudem ha detto:


> molti, ascolta la tua melisenda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Luglio 2009)

*bello il mio muflone!*



moltimodi ha detto:


>


più che amarti ti patisco


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

*ingrata...*



Asudem ha detto:


> più che amarti ti patisco


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


ma è quasi la stessa cosa lucianino


----------



## Nordica (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Iris, lo so bene che cambiare la propria vita non è semplice, ti do pienamente ragione.
> Ma in certe situazioni, lo si deve fare. Io non conosco la situazione di nordica e non giudico... ma se sta così male, io credo che dovrebbe provare a cambiare, se ha appena uno spiraglio per farlo.


Io sto cambiando. Cambio giorno x giorno. Quando mi sono rivolta qui ero un straccio calpestato e buttato x terra e non pensavo ad una via d'uscita. Oggi sono di nuovo in piedi, cammino a testa alta x strada e vedo di nuovo la luce. Se non butto il mio matrimonio e perché in fondo amo mio marito e non voglio gettare la spugna prima di essere certa che sia la unica cosa da fare. Io sono sicura che mio marito mi ama e solo nascosto dietro un muro di mentalità retrograda! Chi vivrà vedrà. Scusate se mi lamento potete dire che e una scelta mia stare con lui e allora dovrei tacere ma non e così facile e ci tengo a discutere e leggere quello che voi mi dite.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma è quasi la stessa cosa lucianino


 bell'idea dell'amore hai, meli...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> bell'idea dell'amore hai, meli...


è un mondo difficile


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Luglio 2009)

nordica ha detto:


> Io sto cambiando. Cambio giorno x giorno. Quando mi sono rivolta qui ero un straccio calpestato e buttato x terra e non pensavo ad una via d'uscita. Oggi sono di nuovo in piedi, cammino a testa alta x strada e vedo di nuovo la luce. Se non butto il mio matrimonio e perché in fondo amo mio marito e non voglio gettare la spugna prima di essere certa che sia la unica cosa da fare. Io sono sicura che mio marito mi ama e solo nascosto dietro un muro di mentalità retrograda! Chi vivrà vedrà. Scusate se mi lamento potete dire che e una scelta mia stare con lui e allora dovrei tacere ma non e così facile e ci tengo a discutere e leggere quello che voi mi dite.








 e fai bene !


----------



## Nordica (8 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> concordo su tutto ma a volte non si scorge nessuno spiraglio ed è dura.
> Premetto che odio quelli che passano il tempo a lamentarsi ma a volte ti sembra l'unica cosa da fare


Dai concedetemi di lamentarmi con voi. Non posso farlo altrove. Ho capito che nella vita reale le persone vogliono solo vicine persone senza problemi se no vieni allontanata. Ho passata una brutta esperienza a maggio e nessuno mi e stato veramente vicina, anzi mi evitavano.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Luglio 2009)

nordica ha detto:


> Dai concedetemi di lamentarmi con voi. Non posso farlo altrove. Ho capito che nella vita reale le persone vogliono solo vicine persone senza problemi se no vieni allontanata. Ho passata una brutta esperienza a maggio e nessuno mi e stato veramente vicina, anzi mi evitavano.


Per fortuna non sono tutti così.
Ci vuole poco ad essere vicini a chi sta bene ,è allegro e gradevole.
Questo non vuol dire che bisogna lamentarsi in continuazione ma se uno ti vuole veramente bene te ne vuole quando sei su e pure quando sei giù. E pure quando gli fai girare i coglioni.


----------



## brugola (8 Luglio 2009)

nordica ha detto:


> Dai concedetemi di lamentarmi con voi. Non posso farlo altrove. Ho capito che nella vita reale le persone vogliono solo vicine persone senza problemi se no vieni allontanata. Ho passata una brutta esperienza a maggio e nessuno mi e stato veramente vicina, anzi mi evitavano.


 
nordica, sai che credo di volerti bene?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




sfogati quanto vuoi, e guai a chi ti tocca


----------



## Nordica (8 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Per fortuna non sono tutti così.
> Ci vuole poco ad essere vicini a chi sta bene ,è allegro e gradevole.
> Questo non vuol dire che bisogna lamentarsi in continuazione ma se uno ti vuole veramente bene te ne vuole quando sei su e pure quando sei giù. E pure quando gli fai girare i coglioni.


Purtroppo non parlavo di mio marito. Sta volta un po'mi e stato  di spalla. Parlavo delle mie presunte amicizie. Ma x fortuna ho le mie amiche svedesi anche se lontane.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Luglio 2009)

nordica ha detto:


> Purtroppo non parlavo di mio marito. Sta volta un po'mi e stato  di spalla. Parlavo delle mie presunte amicizie. Ma x fortuna ho le mie amiche svedesi anche se lontane.



l'avevo capito che non ti riferivi a tuo marito


----------



## Verena67 (8 Luglio 2009)

Io ho la sensazione che la distanza tra Nordica e il marito sia piu' "CULTURALE" che altro...


----------

